# Ipad app & HR34



## kidsat (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi,
I have an HR-34 connected via ethernet to my home network (linksys E3000 router). I have high speed DSL.

I have a first generation Ipad. I can connect and control my Hr-34 with the Ipad app (version 1.5.0) and control the receiver (pause, change channel, etc).

What I cannot do is get it to stream live tv or getg directv everywhere. Everytime I click on watch on ipad on any channel or try to watch something (not ppv) in Directv everywhere I get the following message:

Video Player
Video streaming is termporarily unavailable.
Please try again later. (2100)


----------

